# Recherche Applescript pour sauvegarder le classement étoilé



## nightsystem74 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai un gros problème de transfert de classement étoilé avec mes fichiers MP3.

*Je m'explique:*
Je suis un DJ Professionnel et à ce titre, j'utilise Traktor et Itunes pour organiser ma discothèque.

Mon gros soucis est que lorsque je définis un "classement étoilé" sur Traktor, je ne le retrouve pas dans Itunes et Vise-versa.

Traktor enregistre toutes les informations de classement dans le ID3 des fichiers alors que Itunes les enregistre dans son "fichier bibliothèque"!

Je cherche donc un AppleScript qui serait en mesure d'enregistrer le classement étoilé réalisé sur Itunes dans le ID3 des fichiers classés.

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide...


----------



## two (5 Juin 2010)

Hello 
je ne sais pas quel tag tracktor utilise pour la cote du morceau et si celui ci est dans ceux modifiables par itunes. Je ne sais pas non plus si traktor utilise une échelle de 0 à 5 ou une échelle de 0 à 100 (comme iTunes). 

Dans le script ci dessous tu auras donc à remplacer "grouping" par le champ ID3 utilisé par traktor et à remplacer "(thisRating / 20)" par "thisRating" si traktor utilise une échelle de 0 à 100.


```
tell application "iTunes"
    set trackList to the selection in browser window 1
    if trackList is not {} then
        repeat with i from 1 to count of trackList
            set thisTrack to item i of trackList
            set thisRating to (get the rating of thisTrack)
            set grouping of thisTrack to (thisRating / 20)
        end repeat
    end if
end tell
```
Le script ne fait le changement que sur les morceaux sélectionnés


----------



## nightsystem74 (8 Juin 2010)

two a dit:


> Hello
> je ne sais pas quel tag tracktor utilise pour la cote du morceau et si celui ci est dans ceux modifiables par itunes. Je ne sais pas non plus si traktor utilise une échelle de 0 à 5 ou une échelle de 0 à 100 (comme iTunes).
> 
> Dans le script ci dessous tu auras donc à remplacer "grouping" par le champ ID3 utilisé par traktor et à remplacer "(thisRating / 20)" par "thisRating" si traktor utilise une échelle de 0 à 100.
> ...




Merci beaucoup pour ta précieuse aide,
Malheureusement, je ne parviens pas à trouver le TAG de Classement généré par Traktor...
Je me vois donc dans l'obligation de refaire toutes ma "Disco"... :afraid::casse:

Merci quand même !!!


----------



## two (8 Juin 2010)

Alors une astuce pour le faire a la main : trouve un tag que tu n'utilise pas et qui est accessible et dans traktor et dans iTunes. 
dans iTunes utilise le script ci dessus avec ton tag a la place de grouping et en gardant (thisRating / 20)

Dans traktor sélectionne tous les morceaux tagués 5 et assigne leur une cote de 5 étoiles et ainsi de suite pour 4, 3, 2, 1, 0

tu gagnera un peu de temps


----------



## nightsystem74 (8 Juin 2010)

two a dit:


> Alors une astuce pour le faire a la main : trouve un tag que tu n'utilise pas et qui est accessible et dans traktor et dans iTunes.
> dans iTunes utilise le script ci dessus avec ton tag a la place de grouping et en gardant (thisRating / 20)
> 
> Dans traktor sélectionne tous les morceaux tagués 5 et assigne leur une cote de 5 étoiles et ainsi de suite pour 4, 3, 2, 1, 0
> ...




Génial Merci Beaucoup !!!
A Bientôt


----------

